# 2007 Hawks Summer League Thread



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Hawks Summer League Schedule*

Rocky Mountain Revue _(Salt Lake City, UT)_

July 13 - vs. Utah *(L, 63-64)*
July 14 - vs. San Antonio *(W, 79-68)*
July 16 - vs. Dallas *(W, 83-77)*
July 17 - vs. Chicago *(L, 79-85)*
July 19 - vs. Utah *(L, 86-88)*
July 20 - vs. Philadelphia *(L, 71-76)*​

*Hawks Summer League Roster*

Craig Bradshaw (C) (Winthrop)
_4.4 PPG, 1.8 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.2 SPG, 0.2 BPG_

Earl Calloway (G) (Indiana)
_2.0 PPG, 0.3 RPG, 1.0 APG, 0.3 SPG, 0.0 BPG_

Andy Ellis (F) (Texas Tech)
_0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 SPG, 0.0 BPG_

Devin Green (G/F) (Hampton)
_7.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 1.0 APG, 1.0 SPG, 0.4 BPG_

Al Horford (F/C) (Florida)
_11.0 PPG, 7.3 RPG, 2.3 APG, 0.7 SPG, 0.0 BPG_

Jarrius Jackson (G) (Texas Tech)
_1.2 PPG, 0.4 RPG, 0.4 APG, 0.6 SPG, 0.0 BPG_

Solomon Jones (F) (South Florida)
_6.4 PPG, 2.8 RPG, 0.2 APG, 0.8 SPG, 1.2 BPG_

Acie Law IV (G) (Texas A&M) *
_13.6 PPG, 2.4 RPG, 6.0 APG, 0.4 SPG, 0.0 BPG_

Derek Raivio (G) (Gonzaga)
_3.0 PPG, 0.8 RPG, 1.2 APG, 0.2 SPG, 0.0 BPG_

Ronell Taylor (G) (UAB)
_8.0 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 0.6 APG, 1.2 SPG, 0.4 BPG_

Terrance Thomas (F) (Baylor)
_6.0 PPG, 3.8 RPG, 1.0 APG, 0.0 SPG, 0.0 BPG_

Mario West (G) (Georgia Tech)
_3.6 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 1.4 APG, 1.2 SPG, 0.4 BPG_

Shelden Williams (F) (Duke) *
_16.6 PPG, 9.4 RPG, 0.4 APG, 1.6 SPG, 0.0 BPG_​
_* All-Tournament Team_


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Do they have the schedule? i'm interested in seeing how, Horford and Shelden play together, as well as Acie Law.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

From Sekou's AJC blog:

One last thing, the Hawks’ summer league roster is soon to hit the web. Most of the usual suspects are on there (Horford, Law IV and second year guys Shelden Williams and Solomon Jones). Knowing how well versed you all are with digging up information on your own, I won’t bother with thumbnail bios on the rest of the summer leaguers. But I will pass long their names for you to chew on over lunch (some you’ll recognize and others you won’t, but keep in mind that only some of these cats will be heading to Salt Lake City next week for game action): Todd Abernathy, James Beasley, Craig Bradshaw, Earl Calloway, Antawn Dobie, Edwin Draughan, Teddy Gipson, Devin Green, Jarrius Jackson, Robby Lawrence, Brent Petway, Derek Raivio, Brion Rush, Ronell Taylor, Terrance Thomas, Mario West and Dashaun Wood.


----------



## timr (Jun 22, 2007)

Here's the sched with dates and time


```
2007 Rocky Mountain Revue Schedule – all times listed are Eastern Time
Friday, July 13 		Tuesday, July 17
6:30 – Philadelphia vs. San Antonio 		4:15 – Atlanta vs. Chicago
9:00 – Atlanta vs. Utah 		6:30 – San Antonio vs. Philadelphia
(Bye – Chicago, Dallas, Seattle) 		9:00 – Seattle vs. Utah
		(Bye – Dallas)
		
Saturday, July 14 		Wednesday, July 18
6:30 – Atlanta vs. San Antonio 		TBD – Dallas vs. Philadelphia
9:00 – Philadelphia vs. Utah 		
(Bye – Chicago, Dallas, Seattle) 		Thursday, July 19
		4:15 – Dallas vs. San Antonio
Sunday, July 15 		6:30 – Seattle vs. Chicago
Off day 		9:00 – Atlanta vs. Utah
		(Bye – Philadelphia)
		
Monday, July 16 		Friday, July 20
4:15 – Chicago vs. Philadelphia 		2:00 – Philadelphia vs. Atlanta
6:30 – Dallas vs. Atlanta 		6:30 – Dallas vs. Seattle
9:00 – San Antonio vs. Utah 		9:00 – Chicago vs. Utah
(Bye – Seattle) 		(Bye – San Antonio)
```
watch all broadcast SL games here! let's hope they have it for the rocky mt grp also.

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/scoreboard.jsp


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I thought Raivio was going straight to Europe. Nice to see him on a summer league roster.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

No Marvin Williams vs. Rafael Araujo II? Darn..


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

honestly the only potiential exciting game I see is with Chicago, but last I heard Noah isn't playing.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Why does Brent Petway sound familiar?

EDIT: He's that guy that was in the dunk contest, from MI right?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Hawks play their first SL game tomorrow, what do ya'll expect?


----------



## timr (Jun 22, 2007)

I was expecting to see it live like the vegas sl... but it looks like I have to go to the boxscore route.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

For those who want to listen to the game, go to this link, and click on listen live, on the top right corner.

http://www.1320kfan.com/


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Horford impressive in the first half with 11 points on 4-6 shooting. He really runs the floor great.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Horford impressive in the first half with 11 points on 4-6 shooting. He really runs the floor great.


yep.

Law is struggling, he needs to look to score the ball more, right now, it looks like he's just looking to pass.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

sounds like Brewer looks hurt, hopes he's okay.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Horford playing well, I think he has like 17pts right now.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Can we just cut Sheldon now? Please? God he sucks


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Shelden clutch! Point and foul!

assist by horford.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Millsap pts and foul, Shelden shoots, full court shot, and almost makes it. Hawks lose.

Horford looked impressive, Law struggled, but made some good passes.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Freaking Shellhead. Good for nothing he is.

I'm thrilled to see Horford already playing well. He's going to be a nice addition I think.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

18pts 6reb Horford
11pts 8reb Shelden
7pts 5ast Acie law


----------



## timr (Jun 22, 2007)

game 2

shelden 23 (10-12) 11 
al 9 9
acie 9 5 (3-9)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Can we just cut Sheldon now? Please? God he sucks



ESPN...



> WHO'S HOT: After hitting a ho-hum 5-of-14 from the field in his opening Revue game Friday, Atlanta big man Shelden Williams was on fire Saturday.
> 
> The No. 5 overall pick from the 2006 draft finished with a 23-point, 11-rebound double-double in 30 minutes against the Spurs and made a tidy 10-of-12 shots from the field.
> 
> "I thought he was a little bit more focused [Saturday]," Drew said of Williams, who led all NBA rookies in both rebounds per game (5.4) and double-doubles (eight) this past season. "He seemed to play a little bit more under control. Didn't look to force as many things. He took what the defense gave him. And that's how he has to play. He can't be one of those guys that's looking to always create for himself


ATL, you suck

is that allowed? :biggrin: 

by the way, i still think your team was stupid for picking him 5. you're even stupider though if 1) you don't give him more than a year to prove himself and 2) think he'll ever be anything more than a solid role-player.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

well 1) stupider isn't even a word and 2) this doesn't mean much since it's still summer league and he is supposed to be better than his competition. I still say ATL should cut him.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Any reason why Horford didn't start Game 2? 9 rebounds off the bench isn't bad..

At the very least, Atlanta should have someone representing them at the Rookie/Sophomore game for the first time since 2004..


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> Any reason why Horford didn't start Game 2? 9 rebounds off the bench isn't bad..
> 
> At the very least, Atlanta should have someone representing them at the Rookie/Sophomore game for the first time since 2004..



I heard he tweaked his leg, during practice, but nothing serious.

Good game by Shelden, Horford did well, coming off the bench, and I Law, starting off slow, but I still think he'll pick it up.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Any reason why Horford didn't start Game 2? 9 rebounds off the bench isn't bad..


FINE! More stupider. And it's a summer league game for goodness sakes. 8 rebounds is pathetic. He should have at least 15. CUT HIM!


----------



## timr (Jun 22, 2007)

Rocky Mountain Revue NBA TV Schedule (All Games Taped):

Wednesday July 18th
1:00 PM | Philadelphia 76ers vs. San Antonio Spurs (7/13)
8:00 PM | Atlanta Hawks vs. Utah Jazz (7/13)

Thursday July 19th
1:00 PM (and 1:00 AM on Fri.) | Atlanta Hawks vs. San Antonio Spurs (7/14)
8:00 PM (and 8:00 AM on Fri.) | Philadelphia 76ers vs. Utah Jazz (7/14)

Friday July 20th
1:00 PM | Dallas Mavericks vs. Atlanta Hawks (7/16)
9:30 PM | San Antonio Spurs vs. Utah Jazz (7/16)

Saturday July 21st
1:00 PM (and 1:00 AM on Sun.) | San Antonio Spurs vs. Philadelphia 76ers (7/17)
5:30 PM (and 5:30 AM on Sun.) | Seattle SuperSonics vs. Utah Jazz (7/17)

Monday July 23rd
1:00 PM (and 1:00 AM on Tue.) | Seattle SuperSonics vs. Chicago Bulls (7/19)
8:00 PM (and 8:00 AM on Tue.) | Atlanta Hawks vs. Utah Jazz (7/19)

Tuesday July 24th
1:00 PM | Dallas Mavericks vs. Seattle SuperSonics (7/20)
8:00 PM | Seattle SuperSonics vs. Chicago Bulls (7/20)


----------



## timr (Jun 22, 2007)

TheATLien said:


> Any reason why Horford didn't start Game 2? 9 rebounds off the bench isn't bad..
> 
> At the very least, Atlanta should have someone representing them at the Rookie/Sophomore game for the first time since 2004..


Didn't he come of the bench in game 1 also? He just play more minutes in game 1.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I know its summer league and its ultimately meaningless, but would like to see the guy from Gonzaga get some more burn. Raivio has looked great in limited minutes (including 10 points vs. the Spurs Saturday) and it wouldn't hurt to give him a longer look.

What's everyone's thoughts on Jarrius Jackson, the other undrafted senior guard? He certainly hasn't filled up the stat sheet and he's been getting A LOT of minutes.

I wouldn't worry about Acie Law IV. By most accounts he is a fearless leader -- his shot will eventually start falling when he gets used to the differences between NBA ball and NCAA ball.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

soonerterp said:


> I know its summer league and its ultimately meaningless, but would like to see the guy from Gonzaga get some more burn. Raivio has looked great in limited minutes (including 10 points vs. the Spurs Saturday) and it wouldn't hurt to give him a longer look.
> 
> What's everyone's thoughts on Jarrius Jackson, the other undrafted senior guard? He certainly hasn't filled up the stat sheet and he's been getting A LOT of minutes.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about Acie Law IV. By most accounts he is a fearless leader -- his shot will eventually start falling when he gets used to the differences between NBA ball and NCAA ball.


Yeah, I just don't know how great their chances are of making the team..

The Hawks have quite a few small guards already on their roster so I don't think Ravio has a great shot. However Jackson might as Atlanta doesn't really have a back-up SG to Joe Johnson.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Horford has a sprained ankle and won't play today.


> By SEKOU SMITH
> The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
> 
> Published on: 07/16/07
> ...


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Yeah, I just don't know how great their chances are of making the team..
> 
> The Hawks have quite a few small guards already on their roster so I don't think Raivio has a great shot. However Jackson might as Atlanta doesn't really have a back-up SG to Joe Johnson.



Raivio can play either SG or PG but for NBA purposes I'm thinking they want to see how he does at the 1 (personally I consider him more of a 2 and during his senior year he was playing a bit of 2 and Jeremy Pargo was the 1 for the 'Zags). Regardless I expect Raivio will be honing his game in Europe ... but it is nice that the Hawks gave him a shot in summer league. Thus far he looks to be making some noise.

I agree Jackson might have a shot since ATL doesn't have a backup for Johnson, but unless he's doing "the little things" in games his box scores have been underwhelming these last couple of games. Its hard to tell by box scores for either player, the real pudding will be evident when NBATV finally starts showing the recorded games on Wednesday.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Ravio is a nice Pg, but I just don't see the Hawks keeping him, same with Jackson. I do see Jackson playing in the D-league this year, Ravio in Euroupe. they're both respectable player, and wouldn't be surprised to see them in the NBA one day though.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

HAWKS WIN!!!



> SALT LAKE CITY (July 16) – Maurice Ager went a perfect 3-for-3 from the field for the Dallas Mavericks and the Atlanta Hawks scored 16 of their 19 points of the first quarter in the paint as the Mavericks led through one, 22-19, on day three of the RMR. Atlanta’s rookie Acie Law made his third consecutive start while newcomer Al Horford watched from the bench in street clothes.
> 
> The game was close through the second quarter, ending with a 44-40 advantage to the Mavericks. Law put in 14 points and Shelden Williams dropped in ten points and grabbed five boards for the Hawks. The Mavericks didn’t have a single player in double figures, although all but one Dallas player that hit the floor in the first half scored.
> 
> ...


boxscore
http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/rmr07Game06.pdf


----------



## timr (Jun 22, 2007)

Acie finally exploded! and it's great to see Shelden continues where he left off last season. This is the type of production that's expected of him last season had coach Woodson play him at center like he suppose to.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice to see Acie finally explode, lets hope he finishes strong this Sl, and very impress with Shelden so far.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/rmr07Game08.pdf

Acie had 9ast, Shelden didn't shoot well, but put up 20.


----------



## timr (Jun 22, 2007)

If you have NBA-tv, game 1 will be on tonight at 8.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm gonna try to watch it, but I might not be able to.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Hawks lost another close one.


> Salt Lake City (July 19, 2007) - Thursday night’s third game got off to a slow start with the first points of the game coming off a couple of free-throws by Utah’s Paul Milsap after nearly two minutes of play. However Atlanta’s Solomon Jones came in off the bench to contribute six of the Hawks 16 in the quarter, shooting three for three and giving the team two, key offensive rebounds. Though Jones’ efforts weren’t enough to fend off the Jazz who lead after the first 19-16.
> 
> Mario West’s early steal he returned for a bucket and Devin Green shooting up the games first three-pointer tied the game at 26 with 5:40 to go in the half. But with Morris Almond and Paul Millsap combing for 11 of Utah’s 18 points in the second quarter, the Jazz held onto the lead, up 37-34 going into the half.
> 
> ...


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

LAst SL games, Law didn't play, and Horford had a horrible shooting night, but good in everything else.

http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/rmr07Game14.pdf


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I would grade the two lottery pick's performance a B+. They weren't perfect, but they were productive enough to keep me happy. I really like the current group of players. I just wish they could get a new owner, GM, and coach and start over from what we have now.


----------

